# recover pictures from Samsung sgh a737



## biddle1 (Feb 10, 2008)

My old phone was a Samsung SGH a737. The main I stopped using it is that I ran over the phone with my Xterra, which is a totally other story. First, by default, I am unsure if text messages and pictures taken with the camera were stored by default on the phone or on the SIM card, which I am using in my new phone. I tend to think that the pics are on the old phone. The screen is broken on the old Samsung phone so I can't see to navigate to files on the phone. I do still happen to have the Samsung studio on my computer. Can I use the studio to access or see inside files on the old phone or are there any other methods I might employ to recover some pictures or text msgs which might contain pictures? I do have access to a Samsung SGH a737 so I could potentially use that phone as a pattern of sorts, so I would know which keys to punch to access certain Giles and functions. 
I tried downloading the TSG Sysinfo but got a message indicating that the file could not be opened. I appreciate any help in advance that anyone might be able to offer


----------

